# 55th Lanada Kuntaw Anniversary Gathering



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 19, 2015)

This past weekend I participated at the 55th Lanada Kuntaw Anniversary Gathering. It was great to meet my fellow brothers and sisters of my Kuntaw family. GM Marc De Leon was in charge of the teaching during the seminar. I was honored to teach a session on Modern Arnis single and double stick.

After the training we gathered at a local church for o the banquet. There was music and singing throughout the night as well as demonstrations by the different branches of the Kuntaw family. The evening ended with belt promotions and a candle ceremony for my recent Black Belt promotion.

I would like to thank Kyuds Cyrus and Rusty for putting on a great event! I would also like to thank the support group for the event for all of the thankless efforts. I’m looking forward to attending future events.

Respectfully yours, 
"Datu Tim" Hartman
President World Modern Arnis Alliance
Grandmaster Presas Arnis


----------

